# Follistatin 344 10 day log



## PappyMason (Dec 11, 2011)

Hello all, we will be doing research on Peptide Source Folli 344 for the next 10 days. Feel free to join the ride. Pictures will be uploaded.

Test subject weight: 178 lbs right after waking
Reconstituted with BAC water 1ml. 
.1ml will equal 100mcg of folli 344
Administered dosage: 100mcg IM

What we will be looking for: weight gains of around 5lbs lean muscle (would be happy with that), increased appetite, perhaps some strength increase, maybe some deeper sleep?

Test subject is also currently on week 8 of a test e cycle in which the peak weight was 184 lbs. however test subject was already 180 at start of cycle. Most likely due to bunky juice/underdosed. switched to pars for the past two weeks. reason for being 178 is sickness and loss of appetite the past week perhaps attributed to high stress from final exam week. so in all honestly this will be a log of folli along with test e. apparently your myostatin levels increase when on the juice so this will be interesting.


----------



## PappyMason (Dec 11, 2011)

*day one*

recommended by many to inject in the am or after waking. will follow that protocol.
pictures of test subject day one.
estimation of body fat: 14%-15% 
did look much leaner prior to getting sick 

some extra info i forgot
First pic flex, second pic relax
will maintain 4000kcals a day as subject has been doing. sometimes more.
Age: 22


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for the purchase bro you will love the peptide for research.
enjoy the ride.


----------



## PappyMason (Dec 12, 2011)

*day 2*

^ thanks amino

Morning weigh in: 179 lbs.

pumps from yesterdays arm workout was ridiculous as far as vascularity and size of arms after going through the sets.

Preacher curls: 130 lbs 12/10/9/8/7 reps
Close grip bench 225lbs with standing curl 75lbs superset:
  ^10/10/8/7/6                     ^12/12/12/12/12
Seated dumbell curls 45lbs on each hand: 9/9/8/7/7
cable pull downs (the rack 200lbs) 12/11/9/9/6
reverse grip cable pull downs 140 lbs: 10/10/10/9/9
overhead tricep extensions 90 lbs: 13/12/10/10/10
concentration curls with 35lb dumbell: 9/9/9/8/8 each side

Todays work out will consist of shoulder and legs. Update on weight gain will come tomorrow.


----------



## PappyMason (Dec 13, 2011)

*day three*

hopped on the scale this morning (empty weight as usual)

181lbs. so that is up 2 pounds from yesterday. 
This is some good weight gain however you cannot attribute it to the follistatin alone. I have been eating a boatload. This stuff makes you crazy hungry. 

For Example My Lunch Today:
2x Chicken breasts with salad
1x Chicken Parmeasan Hero
1x Steak Gyro
1x Chicago Style Hotdog loaded with shredded cheese

Note: I don't normally eat this dirty but i have no time to cook as it is finals week.

Another IM injection 100mcg today after waking. Can't wait to see the weight gain tomorrow.


----------



## knightrider74 (Dec 13, 2011)

PappyMason said:


> hopped on the scale this morning (empty weight as usual)
> 
> 181lbs. so that is up 2 pounds from yesterday.
> This is some good weight gain however you cannot attribute it to the follistatin alone. I have been eating a boatload. This stuff makes you crazy hungry.
> ...


 
How could you eat that much bro? If one could eat like that for 10 days, he would probably gain 10 lbs without follistatin!!!


----------



## PappyMason (Dec 13, 2011)

^ lol i never usually eat that much in one sitting. Last night i was so hungry that after dinner I had a 1000kcal weight gain shake. Funny thing is i don't seem to have gained any fat at all. bloated from time to time but that should go away. 

I believe that part of weight gain from folli is attributed to appetite increase, but the extra calories go straight to muscle and not fat (what i theorize). Had i not been on folli and ate that much im sure i would have gained a lot of fat. Also my arms have gained .2 inches so far.


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 13, 2011)

*Hey bro*

Im on myostatin and also on ipam cjc igf1 -des and im always hungry.I cant get enouph cals in i fill.


----------



## PappyMason (Dec 13, 2011)

amino what exactly is the myostatin peptide? is that opposite of folli?


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 14, 2011)

No myostatin will take your myostatin levels to the min. and folli will get them to below min.


----------



## PappyMason (Dec 14, 2011)

*Day 4*

Unfortunately no weight gain this morning. holding a steady 181 lbs

will be working out back today. more updates tomorrow


----------



## thesuperbeing (Dec 14, 2011)

Running the follistatin 344 and only 3 pound weight gain in three days ur shit is bunk dude


----------



## Peptide Source (Dec 14, 2011)

3lbs in 3 days  that's 1lb a day. What hormone gives you those gains.


----------



## GMO (Dec 14, 2011)

You gotta eat like your a somalian refugee man.  Folli will keep you lean and you'll gain weight like a mofo, but you gotta eat...eat...eat.

I gained 10lbs on Folli in just a week, but I ate 5000 cals/day.  I went to bed full and bloated, but woke up ripped.  If you don't eat like a starved madman, you won't gain any weight.  It isn't magically going to put the weight on you, you have to have the cals to support the weight gain.

Now get up...go to the fridge...and empty that motherfucker!


----------



## PappyMason (Dec 14, 2011)

^ yup i know i am eating like its nobody's business. if u look at my previous post, all that food was just one meal out of the 4-5 times i eat every day on this folli.


----------



## PappyMason (Dec 14, 2011)

thesuperbeing said:


> Running the follistatin 344 and only 3 pound weight gain in three days ur shit is bunk dude



you are entitled to your opinion but i think we should be fair and give it the full ten days no?


----------



## PappyMason (Dec 15, 2011)

*day 5*

Morning weigh in 182.5

that is a 1.5 lb increase. so now i am up a total of 4.5 lbs!
this is actually quite amazing for me as it is impossible for me to gain weight like this. and GMO ur right, woke up leaner even tho i was bloated as hell the night before.

This is the halfway mark. I'm getting the idea that more weight is gained on the work out days because you are breaking down more muscle for the folli to rebuild. Yesterday it is possible that i had no weight gains because it was my off day and i didnt work out??? no science to back that up and im probably ranting.

Today is chest day will consist of bench, incline bench, decline bench, weighted dips, and those cable pulls that cut up your pecs (no idea what they are called been doing em for years).
Max bench is 315 so i'll see if i can top that.

more results tomorrow!


----------



## GMO (Dec 15, 2011)

Yeah, bro...just keep eating and you'll keep gaining.  As I said, I gained a solid 10 pounds in 10 days.


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 15, 2011)

thesuperbeing said:


> Running the follistatin 344 and only 3 pound weight gain in three days ur shit is bunk dude



Are you seriously mad about that? 



GMO said:


> You gotta eat like your a somalian refugee man.  Folli will keep you lean and you'll gain weight like a mofo, but you gotta eat...eat...eat.
> 
> I gained 10lbs on Folli in just a week, but I ate 5000 cals/day.  I went to bed full and bloated, but woke up ripped.  If you don't eat like a starved madman, you won't gain any weight.  It isn't magically going to put the weight on you, you have to have the cals to support the weight gain.
> 
> *Now get up...go to the fridge...and empty that motherfucker!*







PappyMason said:


> Morning weigh in 182.5
> 
> *that is a 1.5 lb increase. so now i am up a total of 4.5 lbs!*
> this is actually quite amazing for me as it is impossible for me to gain weight like this. and GMO ur right, woke up leaner even tho i was bloated as hell the night before.
> ...


----------



## knightrider74 (Dec 15, 2011)

GMO said:


> Yeah, bro...just keep eating and you'll keep gaining. As I said, I gained a solid 10 pounds in 10 days.


 
Hi GMO,

What happened to this 10 pounds after your folli cycle finished? Could you keep it?


----------



## knightrider74 (Dec 15, 2011)

..and how many consecutive folli cycles can be run safely? how long should the intervals between cycles be?


----------



## PappyMason (Dec 16, 2011)

*day 6*

^sorry knight can't help you with that question. The information on this peptide is extremely limited.

only 1/2 pound gain today bringing total to 183 lbs or a 5 lb gain after 5 injections

Was extremely limited in food yesterday. Was in the library all day going through books and papers. The only thing nearby was Mcdonalds and i could not eat more than one meal there. good thing i had a good breakfast though

estimated calories were a little under 4000kcal yesterday
On folli it seems weight gain has a positive correlation to amount of food consumed when its above 4000kcals. optimal gains are seen at 5000 - 6000 kcals. interesting......

Today is arms day and will consist of preacher curls, concentration curls, standing dumbell curls, and cable curls. for triceps we have close grip bench, skull crushers, and tricep extensions in three different forms.


----------



## GMO (Dec 16, 2011)

knightrider74 said:


> Hi GMO,
> 
> What happened to this 10 pounds after your folli cycle finished? Could you keep it?




Follistatin is not like AAS, the gains made are supposed to be permanent.  It is hard to say for sure though, because there has been very little research on humans...if any at all.


----------



## Boxerjl2 (Dec 17, 2011)

GMO said:


> Follistatin is not like AAS, the gains made are supposed to be permanent.  It is hard to say for sure though, because there has been very little research on humans...if any at all.



??? Im confused... you said u gained 10lbs he asked if u kept the 10 lbs after


----------



## knightrider74 (Dec 17, 2011)

PappyMason said:


> ^sorry knight can't help you with that question. The information on this peptide is extremely limited.
> 
> only 1/2 pound gain today bringing total to 183 lbs or a 5 lb gain after 5 injections
> 
> ...


 
I'm a little confused about folli..Eating about 5000-6000 kcals/day isn't easy for everyone. You should eat all day long to reach this kcal levels, but that means you'll feel bloated. I think this peptide isn't for people working hard and having difficulty in eating. Perhaps running GHRP6 with folli may help as it will increase hunger.


----------



## Boxerjl2 (Dec 17, 2011)

knightrider74 said:


> I'm a little confused about folli..Eating about 5000-6000 kcals/day isn't easy for everyone. You should eat all day long to reach this kcal levels, but that means you'll feel bloated. I think this peptide isn't for people working hard and having difficulty in eating. Perhaps running GHRP6 with folli may help as it will increase hunger.





Haha 5-6k is my normal bulk and it is deff not easy its he'll with never being hungry and with working 14s it just blows, but ghrp6 helps


----------



## hooper (Dec 17, 2011)

GMO said:


> You gotta eat like your a somalian refugee man.  Folli will keep you lean and you'll gain weight like a mofo, but you gotta eat...eat...eat.
> 
> I gained 10lbs on Folli in just a week, but I ate 5000 cals/day.  I went to bed full and bloated, but woke up ripped.  If you don't eat like a starved madman, you won't gain any weight.  It isn't magically going to put the weight on you, you have to have the cals to support the weight gain.
> 
> Now get up...go to the fridge...and empty that motherfucker!


 

After you gained the 10 lbs have you kept any ?? yes or no ?


----------



## PappyMason (Dec 19, 2011)

*day 9*

didn't post the past few days because the weight gain has come to a halt.
Still holding 183 lbs. so still holding five pound gain. no change so far. I really cannot bump the calories any higher as I am feeling bloated all day as it is. I'll give it a couple more days after last injection tomorrow


----------



## GMO (Dec 19, 2011)

hooper said:


> After you gained the 10 lbs have you kept any ?? yes or no ?



Yes, I did.  I have been doing this a long time brother.  I always keep the majority of my gains.

The absolute best time to run this stuff is during the 8-9th week of an AAS cycle when Myostatin levels are at their highest.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 20, 2011)

GMO said:


> Yes, I did.  I have been doing this a long time sister.  I always keep the majority of my gains.
> 
> The absolute best time to run this stuff is during the 8-9th week of an AAS cycle when Myostatin levels are at their highest.



Fixed^^^

Lol, you were answering a woman, at least I think so


----------



## longworthb (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm curious as to why most say real folli is ridiculously expensive so how can u offer it this cheap?


----------



## Ruturaj (Dec 21, 2011)

from whom did you get you folli?


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 21, 2011)

longworthb said:


> I'm curious as to why most say real folli is ridiculously expensive so how can u offer it this cheap?


 

These peptides are maid with ecoli instead of the virus.


----------



## fredlabrute (Dec 21, 2011)

knightrider74 said:


> ..and how many consecutive folli cycles can be run safely? how long should the intervals between cycles be?



Usually taken on a 10 days on-10 days off schedule!Someone knows at what time of the day folli should preferrably be taken???


----------



## PappyMason (Dec 21, 2011)

*End Result*

5 lb gain is holding.

Overall I've enjoyed my folli run. Weight gain is pretty much impossible for me as my natural weight is around 160. If I maintain a diet less than 3000 kcals i automatically start losing weight drastically. Throw cardio in the mix and i'll be ethiopian in a month.

So the main point is the shit did great for a hard gainer like me. Body fat did not change so i'm assuming all the weight gained was muscle. Strength went up slightly nothing too crazy.

Next i will be trying ace along with folli

Thank you pepsource and all the reps who answered my questions.


----------



## PappyMason (Dec 21, 2011)

*End Result Pics*

heres end results


----------



## PappyMason (Dec 21, 2011)

fredlabrute said:


> Usually taken on a 10 days on-10 days off schedule!Someone knows at what time of the day folli should preferrably be taken???



take folli in the morning. i did mine upon waking


----------



## hooper (Dec 21, 2011)

PappyMason said:


> take folli in the morning. i did mine upon waking



So what you saying is you put 5lbs in 10 days?? Where you taken anything else??


----------



## PappyMason (Dec 21, 2011)

hooper said:


> So what you saying is you put 5lbs in 10 days?? Where you taken anything else??



Actually i was coming off a test cycle. so technically i used it for pct or pre-pct as you must wait 2 weeks after last injection to start pct with test e. 

at the end of a cycle is when myostatin levels are highest so it is actually the best time to use a myostatin inhibitor


----------



## Peptide Source (Dec 22, 2011)

PappyMason said:


> 5 lb gain is holding.
> 
> Overall I've enjoyed my folli run. Weight gain is pretty much impossible for me as my natural weight is around 160. If I maintain a diet less than 3000 kcals i automatically start losing weight drastically. Throw cardio in the mix and i'll be ethiopian in a month.
> 
> ...



Your welcome pappy. Glad to be of service!!


----------



## Abomaher (Jan 7, 2014)

Please , how can use follistain 344 exsactly and did you use it ?
Is use the injiction deep in muscle or under skin?
thank you


----------



## tl0311 (Jan 7, 2014)

Abomaher said:


> Please , how can use follistain 344 exsactly and did you use it ?
> Is use the injiction deep in muscle or under skin?
> thank you


so you can write( kind of) but do not possess the ability to comprehend what you read... Interesting.


----------



## anthonyva (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Pappy Mason, From Australia  - Would you say Follistatin is worth taking? I m about to start a cycle of Follistatin coupled with CJC1295 + Ipamorellin - just come a cycle of Oxandrolone and put on 8 kg lean whilst losing 5kg fat.


----------



## whitegato777 (Nov 11, 2014)

Any increase in strength and did pumps die off?
Also cant seem to find pepsource links anywhere


----------



## Tagger (Nov 11, 2014)

Interesting chemical.

I am going to read up on it for sure.

5lbs in 10 days aye?


----------



## SuperLift (Nov 17, 2014)

lol way to beat this one up 3 years ago


----------



## ELECKTTRUSS (Dec 30, 2014)

How do you mix your FOLLISTATIN? 
How many cc do you use a day?
how many time a day?
only before workout and before going to sleep?
on bottle (1 Follistatin will be god for 10 days or more?
where do you apply the injection ? intramuscular or in your skin? (subcutaneous )


----------



## 3mili (Nov 12, 2016)

*follistatin344*

Hello all,

I have some questions about folli..
I read som articles that some of you mixed folli with sterile water. Is there a specific reason ?
I am trying to take it but not sure with dosage...
Please help ~


----------

